# hiking close to nyc



## Anonymous (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't bear the weekend traffic out of NYC but need to go for a day hike somewhere!  Can anyone recommend a good place to hike off of a Metro-North stop?  I've heard that there is a portion of the Appalacian Trail close to one of the train stops, does anyone know where?

thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2002)

I think there is a stop near New Paltz, and from there, you'd have to hitchhike about five miles over to "the gunks" where there is some decent hiking...short but steep.  As for the AT, I'm not sure.  Good luck. :beer:


----------

